# Insurance Providers



## M.Green - SVTS (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello,

I am located in Maine. While I currently have insurance I think I can get a better rate. Can anyone give me some ideas on insurance companies and how much your annual premium is. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the site. 

I pay $1700/yr for 1mil gen liability.


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Mike,

Let me mention that my company is new. I have been laboring, climbing, and doing residential for years but I personally am new to running the show. 

I am getting a hold of peerless insurance tomorrow to see about gen liability they are a member of Mutual Liberty. I've heard it is hard to get insurance being a new company. Any truth in that? I mean, as long as I am honest about the work I am doing, and licensed why would they not insure me?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 15, 2009)

I never heard of new companies having trouble getting it. It just costs more. I've only had mine for 3 yrs now and it has come down $200 since I started.

I can't recommend any companies but if you do a search others on here have recommended some.


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Mar 15, 2009)

Another question I have and this isn't necessarily directed towards you Mike. Do all insurance companies require an annual premium payment or can you pay it like you would car insurance?


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 16, 2009)

Where are you in Maine? I recently sold my tree service in Portland. I used the Noyes, Hall and Allen in South Portland. E-Mail me at [email protected] and I can give you more information. Good Luck. Steve Smith


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 16, 2009)

M.Green - SVTS said:


> Another question I have and this isn't necessarily directed towards you Mike. Do all insurance companies require an annual premium payment or can you pay it like you would car insurance?



I can make mine in 4 consecutive monthly payments. I don't know about other companies.


----------



## glov3r (Mar 16, 2009)

Ive started a company recently also, and I was able to get a 600,000 policy for right around 1100 a year, that also covers the dumptruck. Just a part timer, if I was doing more work I would try to get a 2 mil. policy! Ohio Mutual Ins.:monkey:


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Mar 29, 2009)

$1000/year for 2mil general liability. Truck insurance is a different story.


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm with UPAC. I pay just over $800 for 300K liability.


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Mar 29, 2009)

I found good insurance for 1200 half a million coverage. Not a bad price from other people I know around my area.


----------



## ponderosatree (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone have recommendations for insurance companies in the San Francisco Bay Area?


----------



## stihlhere (May 14, 2009)

*insurende*

i pay 1600.00 a year for 1,000,000 coverage that will pay up to 1mill twice a year. my deductible is 250.00 i pay 500 down and 6 more installments. I got my policy through farm bureau but they subbed it out. i stihl deal through my agent at farm B.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 14, 2009)

I'm with West Bend Mutual; I can pay over time, but there is a % fee tacked on.


----------

